# Elektra lever machine - your thoughts?



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

New to this forum and apologies if someone has already asked this question but I am about to commit to buy an Elektra Micro Casa A Leva espresso machine. I have been using a Gaggia bean to cup the last few years but it hasnt been the most reliable thing (in being repaired again). While all the reviews I have read are very +, and the two outlets I have spoken to recommend it (they would though given the cost of the machine!), I wanted some impartial thoughts on people's experience with this machine. Anything I should be wary of?

I know its a jump from a b2c machine but a lever machine is def the way I now want to go.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, after owning a Pavoni for six years or so I bought an Elektra Micro casa just over a month ago. I also bought an Mazzer mini grinder to keep it company so I was starting out fresh. It is a lot of money but I so like the look of it and I realise I love lever machines and the reviews I had read really swung me round to this.

Having been used to a lever machine I thought I would get the hang of this quickly. Wrong. For the first week my shots were mediocre, substandard to the Pavoni which delivered very good shots. I only ever drink espresso but my partner and daughter use the foamer a lot.

A week later I was looking at this machine wondering just why I had "upgraded". The shots were okay but nothing to write home about.

I was definately having problems with how often/much/when to pull the lever - I had gone though pretty much every nuance of grind and tamp.

Four days ago I changed tack and went for three short pulls, something I had not seen on threads before.

WOW. This was an espresso to make you sit up and gabble. Gorgeous. Real clarity of flavour with lovely bass notes kicking in when needed.

Wondering if it was a fluke I made another a few hours later with really great results.

This was what I had been looking for as it was bringing so much more out of the coffee than the Pavoni.

Each shot I have pulled in the last three days has made the Elektra worthwhile. I tried one with a bean I was not overly fond of, it was my third shot in a few hours and I only intended to try a sip or two. It was just lovely, eveything I could wish for and I drank the lot. I know from experience that it is hard to get a consistent shot day in day out with a lever but this challenge I don't mind. For years I played with the Pavoni with varying results and the shots were all good in their own way.

I now know with the Elektra the quality of shot I can get - again this mornings was just lovely.

It is still very early days for me with this - if you had asked me a week ago I would have sold you mine but now I look at it with a happy tear in my eye.

Ask me again in a month or two and we'll see how I stand then!

For the record, the foaming on this is amazing, stunning easy to make foam that will make people drool.

Crema production is not great. Okay but not great. The Pavoni gave me thick long lasting crema but this is weaker and thinner. I had anticipated this from reading various threads and there you go. Don't get me wrong here though, crema is not a real issue, you will have a nice coating on your shot but if you are expecting a really thick luscious layer you will probably be disappointed.

I have a batch of fresh beans coming Tuesday so we'll see how that works.

I too would be really interested to hear from other MCaL owners, especially people who have had one for a while.

Any questions, just ask and I'll be happy to help as best I can.

A last footnote, this thing looks stunning - you won't go wrong there!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Jugglestruck for this and the good advice. I accept there will be trial and error when moving to a lever machine but, if I am buying and using good quality beans then I want the best coming out the machine and going into the cup. Good tip on the three pulls.

Unless I hear a real horror story, I hope to go ahead and purchase within next week. Have found place (Fiandre in West Sussex) selling machine at very low price (seems almost too low a price so am making enquiries!)


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I've just seen the price on Fiandre - £100 less than I paid. Do you know how much shipping is and is VAT included. Their shipping details page is blank and other links on their site show errors......

Keep us all posted with how you get on with this. I'd be really interested to swap lever pull techniques!

One more thing, I have stuck a gauge (a sticky backed label) next to the water view tube. The amount of water in the tank is very dependent on how hot the grouhead gets and this is yet another factor to play around with.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Jugglestruck

Fiandre price does not include VAT! That means MyEspresso and Caffe Italia are the cheapest, both selling machine at £670 and both doing 2 year warranty (and have comparable shipping cost). As I am now going to proceed and purchase, could I ask where you bought yours and was service good?


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I bought it from Caffe Italia. The total price on my invoice was £707 but they charged me £717 on my card. They said they would refund the extra but have not done this so I have contacted them again today about this.

The delivery was straightforward, it came quickly, tracked, from Italy and was well packed.

The spokesman, Marco, from Caffe Italia did not inspire confidence in me, neither did the credit card charge of about £12 which was levied unexpectedly at the final stage of the payment process.

When I emailed to find out the tamper size the reply was a rather patronising 'it already comes with one, save your money for a grinder'.

So I explained the tamper it comes with is plastic and I already have a Mazzer grinder only to be told the tamper size was 51mm - so I bought one this size, only to find when the machine arrived it is in fact 49mm.

When I said this to Marco he just shrugged it off, no apology, saying that is what he had read in the manual.

I got the feeling he knows nothing about these machines and I certainly would not go to him if I needed advice, I would use Frashells, who are quite near me and service Elektras.

This was the negative side but as I say, it came quickly, was well packed and was the cheapest price I could find.

Bearing this in mind, if Myespresso can match the price I would buy from them.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks again for solid advice. I spoke with Caffe Italia last week. I phoned up to ask/seek advive about the La Pavoni professional. He immediately told me to buy the Elektra! Fine, that I may do, but only after I have had a chat about why and have weighed it all up, not because I get the feeling you are trying to squeeze a bigger sale out of me.

He said my grinder (Gaggia MM) was rubbish. It may be but I bought it years ago when I had a Gaggia Classic and the last few years I have had a Gaggia Titanium bean to cup so havent used a grinder. Hang on, who are you to slag off what I have!

Anyway, I phoned a few days later to ask about stock availability and got usual about down to last 2 machines and price may go up so best buy now. Was bit miffed about it all - my Elektra buying experience was being ruined!

I looked at Fairfaxs but they are quite a bit dearar so I think I will go to My Espresso. He does machine for same price and with 2 year warranty. Will call him first thing and take it from there. Want to ensure the price is the price and no 'hidden extras'!

Will let you know how it goes


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Elektra ordered yesterday from My Espresso. Only went there because of price. Machine was dispatched quickly which was encouraging so hopefully it will arrive today.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm really excited for you! When I got mine I looked on it as a long term learning project. It might be as well to keep that in mind if you have trouble getting good shots to start with.

What brass/copper/chrome finish did you opt for?


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Brass & copper finish. Looks great. Took it out of box last night - wow! Will need to wait until Saturday before I use as so that I have more time to work out what's what. Have a feeling I may come into office on Monday wide eyed following weekend coffee binge.

Some nice Malawi Pamwamba beans the order of the day


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd be interested to know what tamper route you are going down with this. I'd like to get an exact size one and guess it is about 49.8mm. You don't know do you per chance?


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I have ordered this one, 49mm, from Cream Supplies

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-flat-base-49mm-wooden-handle-/prod_2094.html?category=492

Will see how it fits when it arrives. I'm a tamping novice!


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I am using a 49mm tamper at the moment, it does fit okay but there is a wee bit of slack that could be taken up. I have an old 50mm tamper which is almost usable but is a fraction too tight, hence my thoughts on a 49.8 or thereabouts.

I am working away from home this weekend for two weeks and will not have access to a computer but I'll be really interested to see how you have got on when I get back.

I'll be taking my Pavoni with me as well as my Isomac Granmacinino grinder - it will interesting to try them out again and I'll probably put them up for sale on my return.

Good luck with the Elektra!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks. I hope, within two weeks, be an expert on the machine, making espresso blindfold!

Will report in on machine and on tamper. Feel an order coming on for some new coffee beans


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, one week in with new Elektra. Boy, so much to learn! Certainly espresso better now than my first few miserable attempts. I realise my grinder is no use and just not up to the job so definately buying a new one ASAP (possibly the Iberital MC2). I'm still not getting good/much crema on espresso but I will keep testing. I hope new grinder will improve upon this.

My other difficulty is getting good thick foam through the frother. It heats the milk fine for a latte but not great for cappuccino. Not sure what I am doing wrong here. Any tips on frothing milk with an Elektra gratefully received. Off to Happy Donkey site for that grinder (unless someone gives me a better tip?)


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

My tip for a grinder would be to go to Bellabarista and get a Eureka Mignon.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Ian_G. Got countless pages open in web browser - Bellabarista about to be another! I think I need to sit back and make informed decision based on what grinder do I want to be using in 6 months, 2 years whatever and not what I can afford right now. If I need to grin and bear little Gaggia MM for a bit longer, c'est la vie.

Was looking at reviews for Baratza Virtuoso Preciso which seems to be about same price as the Mignon. Right, lets get another cup of Pamwamba bean in me and see what's what! What did I do with my time before I bought this machine!!


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

So how's it going? Have you chucked the Elektra out of the window?

I have been furiously changing my technique with mine for no other reason then there are so many variables that I'm trying to see what difference they make to the shot - I'm definitely playing the long game here.

I do think a decent grinder is all important with this machine and I have found my Mazzer mini has made a huge improvement to my Pavoni shots too. I was going to sell the Pavoni but I now have the two machines side by side on the dresser and not only do they look great but it means I can pull shots from the other machine when one gets too hot.

Both machines are giving very good espresso but even though I am using the same bean the difference is extraordinary.

The Pavoni's shot is like a smooth, deep south drawl whereas the Elektra's shot is more of an impish sprite, full of bouncing accents.

The Elektra definately brings something out of the coffee that is intricate and complex opposed to the thick, gloopy, singular flavour of the Pavoni.

Both are very good and at the moment I really relish the fact that I can have one of each.

As I said before, the crema from the Elektra is not great but you should get a decent head when you upgrade the grinder and use fresh beans. I find the appearance of the Elektras crema is mottled with dark spots or striations though I'm not sure why this is.

The Pavoni's crema is even coloured and thick.

It has been said on Coffeegeek by many that if you can't get a decent shot out of the Elektra then you can't blame the machine (though I would hazzard a guess you could blame the grinder).

The problem is there are so many things to take into account that getting them all to run smoothly is a frustrating task. I actually relish thinking about what I can do the next day to improve the shot though I can see this aspect driving some people insane. Luckily though even my worse shots are very drinkable which is a huge bonus.

I hope the frothing is getting better now you have increased the bar and changed technique a bit. It is a knack but you will get really dense, maleable foam with the Elektra with, hopefully, not too much effort - my daughters hot chocolate has a sculptured mountain of the stuff on hers.

I have been reading a blog of a guy from Norway (I think) who detailed his life with his Elektra. He settled with 12g of grounds in the basket and just one pull of the lever. I have 17g and fluctuate between two and three short pulls depending on my mood. As I said before, I do think you need to play the long game.

Keep us posted, I'd really like to hear your progress, good or bad.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Definately not! Things are gradually getter better. My Ascaso grinder arrived last week (see photo on my set up page-

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5225-Elektra-and-Ascaso-together-at-last!

and this has really made a difference. I am still adjusting the grind setting but I am noticing more crema starting to form and getting a better measures of espresso in the cup. More confiedent now than I was 2 weeks ago that's for sure.

I had a look last night for the little 'adjusting screw' which I think you said was on the base. I have the reset button which you get to via the yellow cap but cannot see anything else. Am I looking in the right place? The pressure does need increasing and I think this will add to quality of coffee and froth. I will have a proper look at the weekend when I have more time.

I like the sound of your set up. An Elektra and a Pavoni. There must be more levers there than in a railway junction box! Very impressive.

So, overall, progress good and I know will get better so am certainly happy with the machine. It is a big departure from the bean to cup I had which, while that had many advantages, would not produce as good a coffee I believe as my Elektra will once I become its master!


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't remember exactly where the adjusting screw is but if you take off the base (undo the screw in the bottom of the drip tray first) and look to the rear of the machine there is a black plastic bit and the screwhead (not a particularly small one) is on the side. As the screwhead is side on it is a bit fiddly to adjust, either use a stubby screwdriver or I managed to get a normal one in but at an angle.

I don't remember seeing any other possible things to adjust which is side on so it should be fairly straightforward. I turned mine a 3/4 turn clockwise and that brought the pressure up from about .9 bar to 1.2.

Really glad you are getting the hang of it.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah! Right, job for the weekend. Colleagues at work asking me for regular updates on my Elektra. My, what exciting lives we all live!

Next on the horizon is to top up supply of beans. Getting bit low on the Malawi Pamwamba.

Thanks again for continued advice


----------



## SIQ (Aug 14, 2012)

I am interested in buying a lever machine. I have been looking at the La Pavoni Stradivai Pro, but have recently started looking at the Elektra MCaL as well. How are you getting on with the Elektra? Thought I'd ask since you have had the Elektra for a few months now. How is the Elektra comparing to the La Pavoni now.

Thanks,

S


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi SIQ,

Afraid I cannot compare the Elektra to the La Pavoni as I have never used a La P although I did consider getting one when I decided to go for a lever machine. Jugglestruck is the man to give you feedback as he has both machines.

However, I am very pleased with my Elektra. My initial 'problem' was milk steaming but Jugglestruck put me right on that and I now find I am getting good returns on that. It is not a machine for making coffee after coffee but then I very rarely do that (and I have my moka pot for multiple espressos). However, I do like the machine, I always enjoy the coffee it makes (and friends have said likewise) so, I guess, at the end of the day that is all I can ask for. Oh, and it still looks fantastic!

I did think long and hard about going down this road and about the cost of the machine but I dont regret buying it.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

If you are tempted by lever machines and your primary concern is quality of coffee, think seriously about finding a second-hand





 (new they are daftly overpriced).

Or wait till the end of the month for the Londium 1, if you can afford it.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Slightly off topic here, RoloD, but have you arrangements in place for obtaining replacement seals etc for the Cremina now that Londinium are no longer handling them? Got to admit that if I had recently blown £3k on buying one of these new, I'd not have been best pleased to discover that the importer was no longer going to stock the service parts (unless, of course, that had been made clear at the time of purchase). Although I have no experience of dealing with Reiss, the way that spares for the Cremina and Bacchi have been ditched is a slightly worrying blip on the horizon of my probable future purchase of a Londinium 1.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> Slightly off topic here, RoloD, but have you arrangements in place for obtaining replacement seals etc for the Cremina now that Londinium are no longer handling them?


 Orphan Espresso stock all the spares. I've bought stuff from them before and they are great to deal with - fast dispatch and very reasonable shipping charges. I'm surprised that Reiss has stopped stocking the spares - I'm sure he would still order parts in for his customers when needed.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've ordered parts for my Gaggia Factory from OE too in the past and always had no issues with delivery. Doug and Barb are top of the pile for lever maintenance, knowledge and parts.


----------



## SIQ (Aug 14, 2012)

About 2 weeks ago, I thought that it would be nice to purchase my first coffee machine since my moka pot has seen better days. I started looking at a few semi-auto machines like the Francis Francis X1, Rancilio Silvia and then came across a review of a La Pavoni, which has shown me the advantages of a level machine. A few things that I like about levers is that they are fairly low tech and less likely to break, I hope to by a machine that will last over a decade, I am not sure that a pump machine will last that long. They are silent compared to pump machines. But what really interested me was the ability to pull shots that are as good if not better than much more expensive machines. I feel that lever is the way to go for me, otherwise I am going to have the what if thoughts going through my head.

I was going to buy a La Pavoni Stradivari Pro but read (was it this post), that the Elektra brings out the taste of the bean much better than the La Pavonis. I did also breifely look at the Ponte Vecchio Export as well, but one of the reviews said that the build quality wasn't great. A new Olympia Cremina is way out of my budget and to be honest I am not keen on buying a used machine in case it may require significant repair costs, I don't have the time and possibly skills to repair myself and I have no idea how much they will cost used. I would be stretching my budget by purchasing the Elektra, the cheapest that I have seen the Elektra is £650, the retailer is about a mile away from my home and sells the Pavoni, Elektra and Ponnte Vecchio Export. Although he doesn't have great reviews on coffee forum.

BTW, I currenly have a Porlex mini hand grinder, and will be looking at buying either a Mazzer Mini-e or Mahlkonig (Baratza) Vario as my second purchase, once I have saved up for it. I can live with the Porlex for now, I just want to make the right choice on the machine first.

Thanks in advance for your help.

SIQ


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

The problem with the Pavoni is temperature stability and consistency between shots. The Ponte Vecchio does indeed have poor build quality and standard of finish but there are many who use and like the machine. As for buying a used Cremina, they are so solid and so simple that the only thing that is really going to need replacing is the seals (and the whole machine is bolted together - undo one large nut under the filler cap and the whole cover lifts off - it couldn't be more simple).

None of which, I imagine, will affect your decisions. Elektra have a lot of fans and lever machines do have a lot going for them - there is a bit of a lever revival at the moment, and if you've tasted coffee from a lever machine at its best you'll know why.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi SIQ,

I had the same thoughts as you. I had a Gaggia bean to cup machine which was starting to cost too much in repairs. The big decision was, with the money I was prepared to fork out, what to go for. Certainly the lifespan of the machine was very important and, as you say, they are pretty low tech and that attracted me - I didnt want a microchip making my coffee!

I'm not sure where you are/stay but I bought my machine from My Espresso. I see he is doing for £647 (roughly what I paid I recall). I had no problem with the order. I did have one 'daft laddie' question when I got the machine which he answered simply and immeduately so I have been happy with the service.


----------



## SIQ (Aug 14, 2012)

RoloD, looking at the price of a good condition Cremina I would be looking to pay about £850+, which is way past my budget. I may keep a look out on ebay but would image that they are rare and snapped up very quickly.

FDC, I live a mile away from My Espresso, so would buy from them. He is only opened mornings but is normally happy to open up out of his business hours if you want to make a purchase. I noticed that some haven't had the best of experiences about the company, I guess the people who have had bad experiences are louder voices than the ones who praise him.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Best of luck if you decide to go ahead. A big step I know. Do let us know how you get on. When I got my machine (delivered within 24 hours) I got it of the box and just looked at it standing there. Stunning. I didnt use it for three days. I even had a photo of it on my PC at work!


----------



## SIQ (Aug 14, 2012)

I have purchased my first ever coffee machine. It was a choice between a Cremina '67, the Londinium-I but I went for a pump driven heat exchanger instead. So I will be the owner of:

http://www.bezzera.it/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&Itemid=166&lang=en

I would have purchased the Londinium-I but there was a big price difference between what I paid and the Londinium-I price. The used Cremina 67 that was on eBay was for £1250 and didn't respond to the offers that I had made through ebay and didn't respond to questions which put me off and IMO was overpriced as well.

I think that I would prefer the balanced taste from the Bezzera. It would give me better temp. stability than some of the other machines that I had seen, but at the end the review on Home Barista and the youtube videos by the review author convinced me.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, what a machine. Bella!

Hope you are pleased after all ypur deliberations


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of lever machines!


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I have had my Elektra for about 9 months now and have pretty much found my routine with it. Most mornings I get an espresso out of it the quality of which I used to dream about, it can produce a really wonderful shot. Consistency can be hard though, even though I do exactly the same thing the coffee does vary a bit - not a great deal but it varies between a fantastic shot and a decent espresso.

I am really pleased with this machine, it looks great, produces beautiful foam and does the business coffee wise.

It's real downside is repeat shots, don't even go there. As I write this I am waiting for it to cool enough to have my second shot of the day.


----------



## SIQ (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks all, I have to wait a couple of weeks before it arrives in the post, I can't wait to get it. I have enjoyed researching the different machines available, I think that this would be a good machine to learn on since it gives a smoother taste and is difficult to pull bad shots. What sold me at the end was the pressure profiling capabilities of this machine with the pump and lever. I think that I will work on my routine to achieve consistency to start with, as I get more confident I will try experimenting with the lever and pump.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

It looks like a fantastic bit of kit. What grinder are you using?


----------



## SIQ (Aug 14, 2012)

A manual Porlex grinder while I save up for either a Mazzer Mini-e or a Mahlkonig Vario I think the HG One is due to be released soon as well. Hope that the Porlex is capable of handling the job in the mean time, otherwise I may need to have a look on eBay for a temporary solution.


----------

